# weiterleitung



## ragdog (6. Dezember 2007)

hi 

ich programmiere erst seit kurzem mit php und wollte gerne wissen wie das funktioniert
nach erfolgreichen login eine seite anzeigen für ugf 10 sec und dann weiterleiten auf die hauptseite so wie hier im forum wo man sich einloggt

könnt ihr mir ein bsp: posten

danke im vorraus


----------



## SlavaF (6. Dezember 2007)

mit php kannst du keine verzögerte weiterleitung machen.
aber
http://de.selfhtml.org/html/kopfdaten/meta.htm#weiterleitung

wenn das nicht passt, dann schau dir javascript und besonders
location.href
und window.setTimeout
http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/window.htm#set_timeout
http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/location.htm#href


----------



## ragdog (6. Dezember 2007)

danke für deine antwort ich hatte blos ein fehler in meine script


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd"> 
<html> 
<head> 
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"> <title>Weiterleitung</title> 
<meta http-equiv="Refresh" content="5; url=http://www.google.de/"> 

<script type="text/javascript">  
   var zaehler = 5; // Sekunden bis zur Weiterleitung 
   var weiter_zu ="http://www.google.de"; // Seite zu der weitergeleitet wird 
  
   function downcount() 
   { 
    document.getElementById('digit').firstChild.nodeValue = zaehler ; 
 
     if (zaehler == 0 ) 
      { 
       window.location.href=weiter_zu;

      }else{ 
     zaehler--; 
     window.setTimeout('downcount()', 1000);
    } 
   } 
   window.onload=downcount;

</script> 
</head>
<body> 
<p>Automatische Weiterleitung nach <span id="digit" style="font-weight: bold;">5</span> Sekunden. Falls sie nicht warten möchten, klicken sie auf diesen    <a href="http://www.google.de">link</a>.</p> 

</body> </html>
```


----------



## Dr Dau (6. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Man kann auch mit PHP eine verzögerte Weiterleitung (per header()) machen.
Jedoch ist es offizell nicht vorgesehen und soll wohl auch nicht bei allen Browsern funktionieren.
Daher ist hiervon abzuraten.

Die Weiterleitung per <meta>-Tag ist da schon besser, es muss lediglich geprüft werden ob der User eingelogt ist.
Wenn ja, dann wird der <meta>-Tag per echo() ausgegeben.
Optional: Wenn nein, dann wird ein <meta>-Tag ausgegeben der z.B. zum Loginformular weiterleitet.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

